# Matherly Energy Saver any resale value?



## Driver (Mar 27, 2014)

Does anyone have an idea of the value, if any of this insert? Sell it or scrap it? It came with the house, installed in the basement fireplace. It looked hardly used by the previous owner & I only had it fired up 3-4 times, for a day or 2 at a time over the past 14 years, when the outside temps dropped to around 0. I'm shopping for a replacement for my old reliable Appalachian 52 main heat source upstairs, and am going to move it to the basement for backup heat, so the Matherly has to go.
I can't find any info on this brand anywhere.


.


----------



## webbie (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, that is certainly not a stove which was ever advertised or sold nationally - looks like yet another Fisher copy!

It would probably be worth selling - lots of folks who can't spend the money for a new stove, yet need the heat. Price always depends on what they do - that is, do they move it from where it sits, etc.

I'd say $150-$250 depending on how charitable you feel....the higher figure assumes very good condition inside, the lower if it's a beater.


----------



## Driver (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks webbie, it's really in great condition,firebrick lined sides and bottom with a blower. It heats well but just a slammer installation, I want to put a stainless liner in for the Appalachian. Once I get it out I'll try listing it for sale and see what happens.


----------



## begreen (Mar 29, 2014)

We're at the end of the burning season for most now. If you can dry store it until fall you may get a bit better price for it.


----------

